# This Weekend



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey all i just found out today that i don't have to work at all saturday or sunday. I was curious is anyone wanted to do somefishing up north somewhere. I am not much of an ice fisherman so i don't think i will be heading to the outing. But witht the warmer water some of the rivers should open up a little bit and allow some fishing. I was thinking possibly below tippy for some trout, any interest???

or is anyone local wants to hit the grand and see if we can get a couple of eyes. 

i just need to wet a line, i am so sick of this weather. cabin fever ugghh


----------

